# Mount Snow 1.27.15



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2015)

Date - 1.27.15
Resort - Mount Snow

awoke to far less snow than expected in Wilmington :-(

checked the report, wind-hold on upper mountain :-(

ate some breakfast and checked emails, headed over to mountain around 11.

parking lot not crowded

skied canyon express for a few runs, then the quad to top opened.  bluebird started spinning around 1 PM

overall great day.. snow conditions were awesome.  creamy powder.  

had expected (hoped) to be skiing knee deep powder but that didn't happen.  the snow they got was great, whole mountain skied well.  NF was closed off.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

our goal for the day was to not repeat any trails


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2015)

I found the powder on Inferno to be the smoothest.  Probably because it wasn't as chopped up as most of the other trails.  My sons said it was the best kind of ski day in the terrain park - snow was fast, but soft - so you could hit those features with less pain.    Yep, not a blockbuster, knee-deep powder day - but still a great day of skiing.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2015)

Also bummed that NF wasn't open yesterday.  Especially since I can't go enjoy it this morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

having received a GOPRO as a gift this year i feel obligated to produce mediocre POVs, despite less than epic skiing and conditions.


----------



## njdiver85 (Jan 28, 2015)

All the trails skied great, but my favorites were . . .

Lower South Bowl  - almost completely untracked even at 10:30am
Big Dipper - required a little hike from Challenger chair once the Summit was opened
Inferno - as noted above by another poster


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2015)

Well done GM. Love the Young MC choice. Reminds me of little ol deadhead me in high school with the Haitian girls backing it up to me on the dance floor.  Where were those hardwoods?  My guess would be at the top of Carinthia but  I got confused by the jump cuts.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 29, 2015)

I was there on Tuesday too. I was in Florida all weekend, visiting my parents.  I was watching the weather like it was my job.  My mom said she thought I was the only person that would be worried about getting stuck in Florida when it's snowing back home.  Haha!  I said I know a few more that would feel the same, like most AZers!  Before boarding the plane around 2:00 on Monday I called my friend and told him to pack his stuff.  When I landed around 5pm I called him again and told him to head to my house.  I got home, unpacked my shorts and t-shirts, repacked with all my snow gear, and then headed to VT.  LOL

Pat's Pitch was awesome in the morning along with some of the other more narrow main face trails. Once the top opened we ventured over to the Sunbrook area. the glades were great over there! It's just too bad they didn't have the other lift open to service them. Only the Beartrap one was running. The glades on Carinthia were a lot of fun too. I love all the little (and some big) log jibs in there. I was really hoping they'd open up the North face, but I guess there must have been some pretty brutal winds over there. Despite, the disappointment in the AM, it was a good day. I left tired and smiling so what else can you ask for. And the drive home to CT was perfectly clear.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> Where were those hardwoods?  My guess would be at the top of Carinthia but  I got confused by the jump cuts.



little dip in the woods was on the other side of the mountain, off One More Time.  

almost forgot, $49 ticket with CSC discount


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> little dip in the woods was on the other side of the mountain, off One More Time.
> 
> almost forgot, $49 ticket with CSC discount :spead:



All the time?  Wow. I have a "guy" and I get them for 60 a pop and think that's a steal.  Great price.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2015)

BeanoNYC said:


> All the time?  Wow. I have a "guy" and I get them for 60 a pop and think that's a steal.  Great price.



$49 for mid week.  

CSC discount  = you get the group rate of the day.


holiday weekend = $75 / $60 (adult/youth)
regular weekend = $66 / $54
midweek = $49 /$38


----------



## ss20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Late season rates go in effect ridiculously early.  I believe March 15th.  That brings tickets down to the mid season midweek group price for CSC.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 30, 2015)

At Mount Snow right now. Great day of skiing. I'm exhausted.


----------

